# Utah College Campuses - CCW Allowed



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

> *Utah only state to allow guns at college*
> 
> *Some students legally pack concealed weapons, others question value*
> 
> ...


...


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Doesn't Utah also allow CCW holders to carry on school grounds, like elementary and high school? I wish NC would allow that.


----------

